# Be Present in your life



## Shelly29 (Oct 9, 2010)

Posted this also in the section of going through a divorce....

Learning to be Present in Life is a very difficult thing to do, and not many people truly do that...accepting the past that has brought you to this chapter in life and realizing that all things happen for a reason will only make you stronger and better tomorrow. -MW-

Sometimes you gotta take a step back, breathe deeply and be present in life....


----------



## mariem1967 (Dec 1, 2010)

I agree. If you don't accept the reality you won't have chance to resolve anything. This is not only about divorce, it is valid for all the spheres of life. So accept the past, act in present, and try to 'change" your future.


----------

